# Simple, elegant mechanical, like the Sinn 456 St I



## legless (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm looking for a watch for my wife. It's hard to find a good women's automatic under $1,000. I know just what she likes: simplicity and clarity. This Sinn 456 St I is basically perfect, except I can't find anyone to sell it to me.

Does anyone have other suggestions? This Hamilton Jazzmaster is cool. So is this one, except it's quartz and doesn't have a date, which she should would like.

Going a little sideways, this Laco is beautiful. At 36mm maybe a little big (she's tiny), but simple and elegant (but no date). This Zeno is really nice, but starting to get a little bold and chunky.

Anyone have suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

The Ball Lady Fireman might do and Lady Victory would suit, although they're slightly over your price point. I adore my Stowa Antea KS, but the long lugs are best suited for a wrist that's fairly flat across the top (mine isn't, but I love the watch too much to worry about the slight overhang!). Along those lines, have you looked at the watches from Junghans Max Bill? The Bauhaus designs are simple and clean. Unfortunately, none of the Junghans watches have a date function.

The Laco is gorgeous, and 36mm isn't too big when the case is compact like that one. The case height is 10.6mm so it's not going to be too bulky. As I type this, I'm wearing a 37mm x 13mm watch with a similar case shape and it fits nicely on my 6" wrist.










If that fits, the Laco has a good shot at fitting even better!

Check this forum for some earlier discussion of military/pilot watches for the smaller wrist. There were some great suggestions posted.


----------



## Rascasrosa (Dec 14, 2012)

+1 for the ladies Jazzmaster. Here are a couple of links to automatic/mechanical versions with date:
*HAMILTON - Women's Jazzmaster Lady Automatic Watch
Hamilton American Classics Jazzmaster H32445585
Hamilton Jazzmaster Automatic Womens Watch H32455785

Note: I did not check for lowest prices, so there might be better deals out there on these, but they are all under $1000. My favorite is the rose gold!
*


----------

